# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijnendaele (Barneveld)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijnendaele

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Asklepios, Barneveld

Adres: Nieuwe Markt 1-D, Barneveld

Website: www.hp-asklepios.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijnendaele*

----------

